# "OK" in Latin



## purasbabosadas

What's the best way to say "OK" in Latin?For example,showing assent.


----------



## fdb

If (as is generally thought) "OK" is an abbreviation for "oll korrect", then in Latin it could be interpreted as "omne korrectum".


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Etiam? (yes, surely, doubtless). From this derives the Sardinian "eja" = yes (pronunciation "eya", the stress goes on the E)


----------



## Snodv

Taking a cue from Spanish _bien_ or _esta bien_, I would backtrack to its ancestor and say "_bene"_ or "_bonum est_."  Other possibilities are _"ita"_ and _"sic,"_
which both mean "yes" or "just so."_  Sic _is the ancestor of the Spanish for "yes,"_ si _(with an accent on the _i_ which I can't figure out how to make in this forum).


----------



## Penyafort

_Ita est_ could be a possibility, I guess. I see _etiam _more like 'yes indeed', confirming something.

There are several forms for 'agreeing'. _Tibi consentior_ or _Tibi assentior_ would be I agree with you (but also convenio, congruo...).


----------



## Kevin Beach

One of the possible sources of "OK" is the Langue-doc pronunciation of "hoc est", with the "h" omitted and the "est" pronounced as in modern French.

If so, the "hoc est" would be an appropriate translation of "OK".


----------



## fdb

Kevin Beach said:


> One of the possible sources of "OK" is the Langue-doc pronunciation of "hoc est", with the "h" omitted and the "est" pronounced as in modern French.
> 
> If so, the "hoc est" would be an appropriate translation of "OK".



 According to the OED, the first occurrences of "O.K." are in America around 1840. So hardly likely to be from the langue d'oc.


----------



## textor

For assent; I believe _Bene _(as previously mentioned by Snodv)_; _and perhaps even "Probe!" are fine.


----------

